

Google Search Appliance: Free Download - gandalfgeek
http://code.google.com/enterprise/gsave/download_main.html

======
icey
"Google Search Appliance virtual edition is a developer platform designed for
the enterprise development community to build and test applications that use
the Google Search Appliance."

This is just a free download for developers who want to write applications for
the Search Appliance. It's one-step up from a free SDK.

------
arockwell
There's also some good info on what you can do with it at [http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2008/11/announcing-g...](http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2008/11/announcing-google-search-appliance.html)

